

Ask HN: Can we have a meta.ycombinator.com for discussions about hackernews? - shawndumas


======
mooism2
People will carry on posting metaposts to the normal HN regardless, just as
people continue to post feature requests as self posts instead of commenting
on the feature requests page that is linked to from the bottom of every HN
page.

~~~
claudius
But then it would be possible to delete/migrate such posts, rather than having
to ignore or deal with them on the main page?

------
ttrreeww
Yeah, I'd like all deleted/hidden post moved to meta so I can browse them.

